# Gransfors Bruks?



## Webevan (Apr 29, 2010)

Dropped a bundle on a Gransfors Bruks Hunter's Axe and it broke the first time out. getting it replaced was a headache, anyone had problems with this company? The axe they sent me looks like it has been refurbished or something. The edges are rounded and there is a mirror finish on the edge, which is different from the axe I sent in. The one I sent in had straight edges and no mirror finish. What is going on?


----------



## Nosmo (Apr 29, 2010)

Where did you purchase it ? Was it online or a local dealer ? Something just don't smell right.

Nosmo


----------



## Webevan (Apr 29, 2010)

*Yikes!*

I purchased the original from a boundry waters company I have been going to since I was a kid. The replacement came from Gransfors Bruks U.S. in South Carolina. The axe looks alot different than the first, and it was a different smith who made it. It looks very pretty, b ut the rounded corners, and the mirror polishing job gives me the feeling that this is not a new axe.


----------



## AT sawyer (Apr 29, 2010)

Gransfors grinds and finishes a keen bevel on their axes. Can you post a picture? I don't understand the "polish" description.

The only thing I ever disliked about my Gransfors axes was the sheaths, which are riveted. I replaced them with ones made out of saddlebag leather and stitched through a decent welt.


----------



## formersawrep (Apr 29, 2010)

You may have been given a "hunters axe" as a replacement. The back (I believe it is called a poll) is highly polished. The axes are hand made in Sweden. There they use the hunters axe to field dress/butcher moose. The highly polished poll portion of the axe is put between the skin and the carcass and pulled to skin the moose.


----------



## Webevan (Apr 29, 2010)

The hunter's axe is the right axe, except the first one wasn't polished to a mirror shine, on the poll, or the bit. The first axe, which broke, had sharp corners on the bit, this replacement has rounded edges. I feel like maybe they're pulling something over on me.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Apr 30, 2010)

The same axe model can differ a bit in looks depending wich smith made the axe ,,,, as long as you got the same model back as you sent in it's probably fine !!


----------



## demographic (Apr 30, 2010)

Gransfors are generally a very reputable maker over here, I would be quite surprised if this is them trying to pull a fast one and not a genuine mistake.

Have you spoken to the dealer about your concerns?


----------



## hillbillyjake (Apr 30, 2010)

my ax looked like that when it was new. polished on the bit


----------



## ironman_gq (May 1, 2010)

Call them and talk to someone. I would want the axe I sent in back if I were you


----------



## 046 (May 1, 2010)

Gransfors are hand made and no two axles are exactly alike. 

each smith may have a slightly different way of making axles. 
I'd be happy with ANY product from Gransfors. 

please post a picture of what you are talking about....
sorry but your complaint sounds like a lot of nothing...



Webevan said:


> I purchased the original from a boundry waters company I have been going to since I was a kid. The replacement came from Gransfors Bruks U.S. in South Carolina. The axe looks alot different than the first, and it was a different smith who made it. It looks very pretty, b ut the rounded corners, and the mirror polishing job gives me the feeling that this is not a new axe.


----------



## Webevan (May 27, 2010)

*Yeah*

Turns out the axe is just fine, it wasn't used at all. The lady at Gransfors U.S. sure straightened me out. I am very satisfied with the company. Went ahead and bought the double bitted working axe and it is a beaut. Thanks for your imput.


----------

